# JDBC Oracle



## lowcast (15. Nov 2009)

Hi,

ich habe eine Verbindung über JDBC zu einer Oracle Datenbank aufgebaut.
Möchte folgenden SQL Befehl unter JAVA ausführen.
Select PID, Name
FROM Programme
Where Name Like 'Klaus'


```
Statement s = con.createStatement();

            s.execute("select PID, Name from Programme where Name ..."); // select the data from the table
```
Wie sieht die Where Clause dafür aus?


----------



## maki (15. Nov 2009)

Du müsstest die Apostrophe maskieren, aber so eine Like Bedingung macht sowieso keinen Sinn, wenn man keine Platzhalter verwendet, dann kann man auch gleich aus = prüfen.

Ansonsten solltest du PreparedStatements nutzen, dann brauchst du auch nix zu maskieren/konvertieren.


----------



## Tom12 (18. Nov 2009)

```
PreparedStatement pstmt = con.prepareStatement("select PID, Name from Programme where Name like ?");
pstmt.setString(1, "Klaus");

Resultset rs = pstmt.executeQuery();
```


----------

